# Bluetooth disparu



## jeromeMBP (5 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possede depuis le 17 avril 2013 un MacBook Pro Rétina 13" qui tourne sous OS x 10.8.3.
Processur 2,5 Ghz 8Go.

Depuis 48h mon icône bluetooth à completement disparue de la barre du haut!
Lorsque je vais dans Préférence système > Internet et sans fil, l'icone bluetooth à disparue.

Quand je regarde dans préférence système> Internet et sans fil > Réseau
Le bluetooth indique : aucune adresse OP (voyant Orange) Etat inconnu

Si je clique sur configurer un appareil bluetooth , ca me dit : Aucun matériel Bluetooth détecté. Pour utiliser cette application, vous devez disposer d'un module Bluetooth. vérifiez que votre matériel Bluetooth est correctement connecté à l'ordinateur.

Cela fonctionné très bien depuis le premier jour avec ma Magic Mouse, mais la depuis 48h, plus rien, je ne comprend pas.

Si quelqu'un peut me donner son avis et tout aide utile.
Je vous en remercie par avance.

Jerome


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,



jeromeMBP a dit:


> Depuis 48h mon icône bluetooth à completement disparue de la barre du haut!
> Lorsque je vais dans Préférence système > Internet et sans fil, l'icone bluetooth à disparue.


Dans préf système, barre de menu / présentation / personnaliser : coche l'icône Bluetooth

Puis fais "ok" en haut de la fenêtre.

Ensuite va dans Bluetooth et coche la case en bas à gauche : "Afficher Bluetooth dans la barre de menu".


----------



## jeromeMBP (5 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue,
> 
> 
> Dans préf système, barre de menu / présentation / personnaliser : coche l'icône Bluetooth
> ...



Bonjour Renaud, 

Je viens de suivre tes instructions mais meme en les suivants, je n'ai pas l'icone bluetooth!
Que faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

??

As-tu Bluetooth dans la liste ? Si oui, clique dessus.

Préf système / présentation :


----------



## jeromeMBP (5 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> ??
> 
> As-tu Bluetooth dans la liste ? Si oui, clique dessus.
> 
> Préf système / présentation :


Justement non il n'y est plus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Alors : &#63743; / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / Matériel / Bluetooth

Donne copié-collé du résultat.

Mais avant, une suggestion : fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque, et redémarre l'ordi.

Puis regarde dans préf syst si le Bluetooth est revenu.


----------



## jeromeMBP (5 Mai 2013)

j'ai effectué une réparation des permissions dans utilitaire de disque et redémarré l'ordi.

Voici ce que j'ai dans &#63743; / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / Matériel / Bluetooth :

http://screencast.com/t/sdDfIi3M1


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Ah.....

Tu devrais avoir ça :


----------



## gattinho (6 Mai 2013)

Puce cramée?


----------



## jeromeMBP (6 Mai 2013)

gattinho a dit:


> Puce cramée?



Bonne question!

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à comprendre...

en faite, ça ne fonctionne plus depuis que j'ai ajouté un adaptateur thunderbolt to gigabit ethernet


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Si on fait une recherche en anglais ("Mac Bluetooth disappeared", ou "missing") on trouve quelques pistes mais pas de solution qui marche pour tout le monde.

A tester : 

- reset SMC
- test dans une autre session
- suppression de fichiers .plist
- réinstallation du système sans perte de données


----------



## jeromeMBP (6 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si on fait une recherche en anglais ("Mac Bluetooth disappeared", ou "missing") on trouve quelques pistes mais pas de solution qui marche pour tout le monde.
> 
> A tester :
> 
> ...


Je viens d'avoir un contact avec l'assistance Apple.
Ils ont effectués different test il y savere que ce serait un probleme matériel et non logiciel et m'invite à me rendre dans un centre agréé. Pour ma chance, j'en ai un dans ma petite ville. 

Je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

jeromeMBP a dit:


> il s'avère que ce serait un probleme matériel


Vu le résultat de : &#63743; / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / Matériel / Bluetooth, c'est probable


----------



## jeromeMBP (6 Mai 2013)

En plus il est tout neuf mon mac, il est du  17/04/2013 lol


----------



## jeromeMBP (10 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Vu le résultat de : &#63743; / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / Matériel / Bluetooth, c'est probable



Je me suis absenté pdf 48h en laissant mon Mac éteint.
En l'allumant, j'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir apparaitre l'icône du Bluetooth.

C'est quand meme dingue.

Merci tout de meme pour votre aide.


----------

